# 38 lemon squeezer



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

This is my most recent gun purchase, 38 S&W safety hammerless.


----------



## GUNMANSUPERSTAR (Aug 27, 2012)

Cool looking old revolver. Nice find!!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Very Nice, haven't added one to my smith & wesson collection yet, but still looking.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice find....


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I have its twin; doubt it's ever been fired, and the trigger will give you a hernia in any case. Whatever spasm of 'progressiveness' afflicted S&W way back then, it makes the gun really hard to shoot.
Serial # on mine is 158xx, which is on the cylinder and the butt. They don't command much money regardless of condition, but they are a really neat old piece. How tight is your lockup?
Moon


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

It feels a little loose but I heard they were like mine from being new, the triggers are a little heavy. this one is dated from 1893 to 1898


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

had3, mine has essentially zero slop in the lockup, and the machine work/finish is just wonderful. Like I said, doubtful that it was ever fired; there are no marks on the recoil shield nor any burn marks on the cylinder face. It feels like a 'protection' gun that somebody bought early in the last century, loaded, and tossed in the sock drawer against something going bump in the night. 
I've other things to shoot, so I'm not going to bother shooting it, but it is neat to have. BTW, do I recall that they will chamber different calibers, including .380?
Where did you find your 'born-on' dates for your gun?
Thnx,
Moon


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

I got them out of the standard catalog of S&W, if you give me the 1st for digits of your serial # I can look it up for you.


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Had3, first four are 1585. I think that reference is around here somewhere, but I can't find it at the moment.
Moon


----------



## had3nuf (Aug 28, 2012)

Halfmoon is your gun a 5 or 6 digit serial numbered gun, and is it a .38 caliber ?


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

had3, my apologies, I haven't been back to this thread.
My pistol is .38 S&W, and the serial number has five digits.
Thanks,
Moon


----------

